# Кто пробовал этот метод DRX9000



## СЕРГЕЙ 28 лет (19 Авг 2013)

Нашел в нете эту методику лечение грыжи Кто пробовал поделитесь результатами лечения Спасибо за любую информацию


----------



## Ольга . (19 Авг 2013)

Основное обсуждение систем DRX9000 здесь: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7411/.
Прежде, чем задать вопрос общего назначения, пользуйтесь функцией "Поиск по форуму".
Тема закрыта.


----------

